# New Site For Bands North Of Toronto



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've started working with a website north of Toronto, www.thebreak.ca, which is a musician and music fan's resource for Upper York Region bands. We've got gig listings, streaming music, and coming soon is a forum, some news, etc. I'm trying to get some more artists' content for the site, though, so if you're an independent artist with a connection to Georgina and the surrounding area looking to get some more exposure, drop me a line--you can PM me here and I'll send you my 'official' email. 

Obviously, no money's going to change hands; this is strictly gig listings and exposure for now. But it's proving to be a great resource if you're in Sutton or Newmarket, looking for something to do on a Saturday night. But, hey--even if you're not, take a look at the site; we've got some great up and coming artists as well as established acts on the player you can stream like a web radio station.

Thanks!

EDIT: And I've now emptied my inbox, so should be able to actually get some of your messages!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Drezden....

Clear out your PM's ...your in box is full.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Never thought there'd be anyone else from Keswick here. Maybe I'll send a few songs once I get some re-recording done (since the last ones I did didn't turn out so well). Maybe you could add a link to the Youth Jam happening in Sutton (that we may be playing)? - Login | Facebook


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

zao_89 said:


> Never thought there'd be anyone else from Keswick here. Maybe I'll send a few songs once I get some re-recording done (since the last ones I did didn't turn out so well). Maybe you could add a link to the Youth Jam happening in Sutton (that we may be playing)? - Login | Facebook


The Break - The BreakGeorgina Young Talent Jam @ Wild Wing Sutton

That the one you mean? ;-)

PS PM Box is cleared, Beatles.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ah, I guess I didn't realize the events on the homepage were only the ones in March.


----------

